

Ask HN: alternatives to Textmate? - friendstock

It seems Textmate 2.0 is taking forever to develop...  what editors (for Mac OS) do you recommend for code development?  Thanks!
======
mbenjaminsmith
When I'm not in Xcode, my preferred editor is Komodo Edit (with the optional
Vim bindings turned on). It's the editor portion of their IDE and is free.

------
brianlash
If you're married to the TextMate UX you should look at BBedit.

If you're open to trying an all-in-one I'd add Espresso from macrabbit and
Coda from panic to my short list. Between the two I think most consider it a
toss-up, although I slightly prefer the former.

------
RBerenguel
I can't help but recommending Carbon Emacs. And probably someone else will
come and recommend vim. I won't advocate more than needed, it is just awesome
;)

------
kevinelliott
I haven't really seen an editor that has all the shortcut, macro, and bundle
features that TextMate offers.

------
quellhorst
I have switched to macvim + peepopen.

------
spooneybarger
emacs? vim? bbedit?

------
RDDavies
vim.

